
Top 10 programming languages of the future - you voted! - transburgh
http://www.foundread.com/view/top-10-programming
======
Zak
I'm not sure there's an appropriate response to this other than "WTF?". Here
are some things listed as programming languages within this article:

HTML/CSS (markup and presentation languages)

.Net (I suppose you _could_ write .NET bytecode by hand)

Oracle (a database that uses PL/SQL, which is listed separately)

Windows NT4 (everyone's favorite operating system)

ASP (a web programming platform that supports several languages, most of which
are listed separately)

Ajax (a programming technique, using Javascript)

------
pg
Voting is exactly not the way to figure out something like this.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Whatever "this" is.

------
nickb
This is so dumb. How can anyone with a clue believe this guy when he says
these sorts of things:

>Trevor's note: Even though Ajax and CSS/HTML are markup tools, not
programming languages

Huh?! AJAX is a markup tool?!?!?

Also,

"2. Javascript 7.3 3\. Ajax 7.2"

Hello... aren't these two the same thing?!

~~~
wyday
He does the same thing with C# and .NET. Where C# is a programming language
that runs on the .NET framework.

------
idea
> Trevor's note: (...) Javascript might even warrant an argument.

It's obvious that that guy only knows buzzwords and has not written a single
line of code in his entire life.

~~~
gwenhwyfaer
Well, hey, if such people can choose your coders for you...

------
comatose_kid
Any embedded (or systems) programmer would probably chuckle to see 'C' so far
down these types of lists. If you placed the same quiz on a site like
embedded.com, the results would be different. +1 for the pointless vote.

------
whacked_new
I see List/Scheme as one of the options. Trocess lists by 2013.

------
omouse
On behalf of the rest of Canada, sorry! We're not all this stupid about
programming languages!

------
axod
Erm since when were 'ajax' or 'html/css' considered programming languages?

~~~
jey
What, are you a Turing-complete-language chauvinist?!?!

~~~
dfranke
HTML and CSS are still programming languages in the formal sense of the term
even though they aren't Turing complete. But including AJAX makes no sense
whatsoever: that's more like a design pattern.

~~~
jey
I should clarify that I was being sarcastic. I, in fact, am a Turing complete
chauvinist and don't consider HTML and CSS to be "programming languages". ;-)

------
tx
Dumbest thing I've seen in a while... I just glanced at "Ruby or Ajax?"
subtitle and already felt the smell. Over half of things presented are not
even languages with ajax being just a method invoke...

Well... the profile of the submitter explains this nonsense perfectly: _"Head
of Marketing at the Go BIG Network. The World's Largest Community of Startup
Companies."_

------
ivankirigin
The question isn't even one of personal desire. They ask which will be in
demand, even if it is a bad thing that the technology is highly demanded today
and in 2013.

------
cstejerean
When did Ajax become a programming language? (Or is this a different Ajax that
I don't know about?)

------
imsteve
HTML/CSS??

